# Dual lever right hand shifter problem



## jackred (Jul 25, 2007)

I am looking for a assembly drawing of the rachet on the shifter. I had a cable that came out of its slot and was wedged inside. I had remove the rachet assembly to remove. Now I have to put back together>Help Help


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

You might want to try posting in the "components and wrenching" section. I'm not sure, but I thought Shimano got a lot of criticism for making even expensive STIs disposable- i.e. no repair suggested, no replacement parts available, when it breaks get a new one, so I don't know if assembly drawings will be readily available. Have you tried the Shimano web site? I think I'd just take it to the best local wrench. Even if he doesn't have drawings, he's probably had the same thing happen and figured out how to get it back together.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

jackred said:


> I am looking for a assembly drawing of the rachet on the shifter. I had a cable that came out of its slot and was wedged inside. I had remove the rachet assembly to remove. Now I have to put back together>Help Help


You could at least give the model...

For a 6510:

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001/SI_6C80D_001_En_v1_m56577569830621374.pdf

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../ST/EV-ST-6510-1950_v1_m56577569830611843.pdf

TF


----------

